# Shaky hands?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I can rarely hold out both of my hands in the air without them shaking to some extent.. not like violently or anything, but shaky nevertheless. Normal, or should they not shake?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars, it depends upon how old you are and if you were just doing some extensive fine motor activities (e.g., writing, or knitting) or gross motor activities (e.g., sawing or hammering).


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

my pops used to have shakey hands cause of his diabetes.

or so he said that was the cause

shoe


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

do you drink coffee and/or smoke?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> do you drink coffee and/or smoke?


Neither. Some times they don't shake, but sometimes they do. I feel excited today for some reason, though, and excitement usually stirs up shakiness in my hands. Not sure why. Heh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars, have your blood pressure checked, especially since you don't smoke or drink coffee. A blood sugar check might also be in order. I don't want to scare you, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Lars, have your blood pressure checked, especially since you don't smoke or drink coffee. A blood sugar check might also be in order. I don't want to scare you, but better safe than sorry.


No worries. I plan on getting it looked at it, regardless. It's not like they're so shaky that I drop things I'm holding, but considering everyone I've compared myself to doesn't seem to have what I do, there's some reason for concern. Parkinson's at the age of 20. Great!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Lars, have your blood pressure checked, especially since you don't smoke or drink coffee. A blood sugar check might also be in order. I don't want to scare you, but better safe than sorry.


Yes, get it checked out for sure. The chances are very good that nothing is wrong and it's part of your distinctive makeup. However, if there is a cause, you want to know and deal with it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I know how something like that can be a bother.

For more than 15 years now, I had had a very slight tingle in the little finger and the one next to it on my left hand. Some days it is worse than others to the point that my typing suffers by hitting keys with those two fingers in the wrong order.

Both my doctors (GP and Cardiologist) and a specialist have examined me and can find nothing wrong, but the tingling persists. I have since learned to live with it.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> No worries. I plan on getting it looked at it, regardless. It's not like they're so shaky that I drop things I'm holding, but considering everyone I've compared myself to doesn't seem to have what I do, there's some reason for concern. Parkinson's at the age of 20. Great!


If you are worried, and want to do something before you are able to see your doctor, you can read up on Parkinson's at http://www.apdaparkinson.org/user/index.asp

It's always good to know more.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Hey Lars!

There are a great number of reasons for hand shaking. Parkinson's is just one of them. Your blood sugar could be wonky, maybe not diabetes but hypoglycemic. Start paying attention to how you've been eating before this happens (skipping meals counts too). It'll give your doctor more to go on. Is it mostly in the mornings when you'e not had a good night's sleep? Make a list of what is going on in your life - stressors (exciting things are also stressors), food sleep patterns etc.. Another is narcoleps and catoplexy, which effects your nervous system in slight and unusual ways, including hand shaking. There's also fatigue, or as others have mentioned caffine or other stimulants. Like I said lots of reasons. 

I'm not a doctor, but it does happen to me. Everyone is different. Glad you're getting it checked out.


----------

